# Dextroamphetamine



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

e


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I tried this drug last night night, and to be honest I've never felt more myself in years. DP/DR/Anxiety/Depression completely gone.
> 
> Of course, it's all back now that the drug has worn off.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has had any luck treating their conditions with amphetamines?


personally, ive tried losts of illict drugs but to no avail. in fact the come down has been awful. i would use anything like this with extreme caution, (not wanting to sound like mother)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Yeah I tried amphetamines but all they did was make me talk A LOT.
I did feel better, but as you say only whilst on the drug and like shamrose mentioned, the come down was hell.

Greg


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I took dex a few times in college to help get some papers done quickly, it's fun while it lasts. Worst burnout though, feel like a sketched out hummingbird the day after.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Ludovico said:


> feel like a sketched out hummingbird the day after.


LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Just take Ritalin, Concerta, Strattera, or even Provogil........same type of effect.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quote n.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has had any luck treating their conditions with amphetamines?


No, but Ive had success with consistent hardcore exercise, supplementation, giving up smoking and drinking, getting my finances in order and good sleep.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive never taken any amphetamine or even ritalin. I get too anxious on cocaine let alone amphetamines.

Anyway dexedrine is one of the cleaner uppers meaning it has less side effects then the other ones such as ritalin or adderall. People also like it alot more then these other ones for the very same reasons so doctors are sometimes hesitant to prescribe it.

Dexedrine can be great for social anxiety, depression and sometimes dp/dr. But you often end up worse off then you where in the first place in treating these conditions with drugs like dexedrine. What goes up must come down and you do build up a tolerance to the stimulating effects of these drugs. If you start taking shitloads of dexedrine you could very well end up with severe depression or a temporary condition called amphetamine psychosis.

Your dopamine receptors will also hate your guts if you use high doses of this stuff all the time. Your neurotransmitters will start to reduce there production of dopamine so when you finally stop taking the drug you will be like a fukking zombie.

Anyway if dopaminic drugs help you there are alternatives besides amphetamines. Theres wellbutrin which is just a dopamine reuptake inhibitor. For some odd reason it doesent seem to produce dependence at all hardly.

There is also selegiline which is a irreversible and selective inhibitor of MAO-B. Now alot of psychiatrists and doctors are scared shitless of any MAOI because of the so called cheese or tyramine reaction caused by the non selective older ones but since selegiline only inhibits MAO-B the cheese raction will not occur at doses of 10mg's a day or less taken orally. But you do have to avoid alot of drugs none the less.

In the US you can get this in patch form called emsam which means it can be used in higher doses but we don't have it in canada yet i dont think. In fact in canada it's not even approved to treat depression which is a total shame because besides wellbutrin there really are no other dopaminic anti-depressants besides the old MAOI's which are very rarely used. Despite what some psychiatrists and what drug companies may think serotonin or lack of is not the cause of everyones depression.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

e.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ad..


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Im not sure Tigersuit, but I just wouldnt mess with your body chemistry while you are trying to get on the straight and narrow. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I .


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

An
g.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Sketchedrine


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I'm more worried about losing my girlfriend over this than anything.


I had a feeling you were gonna say that. Perhaps that is what is making you feel depressed etc rather than the dex? I wouldnt have a clue but just thought Id chuck that one out there.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

o


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

[One] said:


> You all need to learn from the wild life and follow them


 I have learned from my wild life quite well. Which is why i don't touch drugs like dexedrine. Hell i havent even touched coke or crack in about 3 years as i can only really enjoy it with alcohol and i don't drink at all anymore.

Nowadays it's just opiates for me. I dont have anyone to do shrooms with now  . I hate drugs such as coke or amphetamines that make you crash the next day which is why i never bother with them.

Tigersuit that was just a crash ive gotten it with cocaine lots of times. You feel weird, tired, depressed and my DR used to go through the roof. Only time heals it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Tigersuit, it could be your body has gone into shock after the drug wore off and you became DP/DR again. I remember how I felt when I became DP'ed.
I suggest a visit to the doc's to put your mind at rest.

Jasmin


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well ive felt like that for about 2 days or so after a heavy crack and alcohol binge. Usually after doing a 8 ball in one night i was pretty well screwed for 2 days after.

Dexedrine has a much stronger effect on dopamine then cocaine does so it would only make sense that the crash would last longer. But getting past the 3 day mark is abit much. Where you depressed at all before you tried the dex? That would explain alot.

I used to do other drugs to help with the crash usually alcohol and lots of it but thats not a good idea as it makes things much worse once the booze wears off. Weed helps alot and since thats pretty harmless you could smoke some of that. Thats if you get along with weed these days if not forget that idea.

Whats your main problems anyway? Do you just have that weird kinda sketched out feeling or are you really depressed as well?

If your still on the clonazepam you could take an extra dose of that stuff. Oh and in case your wondering no dexedrine does not interact with trazodone. I checked that one out for you in case that was on your mind as well. And the only way clonazepam interacts with dexedrine is that it reduces it's effects.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

)


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dexedrine itself can cause OCD like behaviour and it will definatly make it worse. So if you have OCD avoid dexedrine and any other amphetamines like the plague in the future. Even ritalin could make it worse actually.

Alot of meth heads do stuff thats like OCD. Ive seen them take apart things and put them back together over and over again.

As for the DR it should clear up soon. Ive had it last as long as a week after a really rough weekend.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

d.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ll.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It won't be permanent. Eventually your brain will go back to normal it may take some time but it will go back to normal.

Im after giving my brain a pretty good beating over the years with booze and bad drugs but i always got better. You will too just give it time.

1000th post yay.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

If you can control/lessen your DP once you can do it again and this time you'll already know techniques to distract yourself/calm yourself down. Don't worry, everyone has setbacks.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> I hope you're right. I've got a lot on the line right now, and more DR is the last thing I need.


 Ya derealiazation sucks big time that was my main symptom actually. I used to get it really bad to the point where i thought i was going schizophrenic for sure. But one does not leed to the other so dont worry about that part.

Basically all dexedrine does is boost dopamine and to a lesser extent norepinephrine through the roof. Dexedrine is a very strong dopamine agonist almost as strong as methamphetamine in fact.

But once the effects of the drug are over thats it your neurotransmitters return to normal. Unless your a speed freak that uses uppers everyday but your not you only used it once.

So my guess is you just gave your brain a little shock is all and it will quickly return to normal soon. Also the sooner you stop worrying about it the quicker the derealization will disappear. Id say that's atleast half your problem.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Well, I mean, HPPD stays around longer than the affects of acid and shrooms, so why couldn't something similar happen with a different drug?
> 
> Just a theory. I'm actually looking at the more optimistic side of this, heh.


 Well that is true but HPPD is extremely rare and people usually only get it after heavy use of LSD, magic mushrooms or whatever.

The same thing happens to people that use amphetamines over an extended period of time. Ive met meth addicts who have been off the stuff for years and there still not normal. Some of them suffer from psychosis or really severe depression. But amphetamines are neurotoxic wheras tryptamines are not.

Anyway i have yet to meet a single person who has suffered permanent damage from one use of dextroamphetamine or methamphetamine. I doubt you will be the first.

I recall one drunken night where i had some kind of amphetamine powder i think. I doubt it was meth so it was probley amphetamine sulfate. At the time i pretty much took any drug that was given to me. I remember getting really hyper and possibly causing some vandalism but thats about it. I was fine the next day except for a raging hangover which was taken care of by drinking a 6 pack of beer.

Sadly i cant remember much about that point in my life due to all the alcohol i ingested so thats about all i remember. God i must have fried some brain cells with all that booze. It gives me the shivers just thinking about it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> If pot can cause DP/DR, couldn't Dex?


 Yup anything is possible. Ive personally never met a single person in real life who suffered any negative symptoms from pot but after being on this site i know it can atleast act as a trigger.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ly.


----------

